# Where to Order Look Jersey Online?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I cant seem to find anyone and the LOOk store is down until september. Anyone know where I can order online


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.glorycycles.com/look.html has most of the gear I think.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I called and they are out until the 09 stuff comes in


----------



## Roy - DK (Nov 3, 2006)

www.bobshop.de/en/

/Roy-DK


----------

